# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  nhờ các sư phụ giúp em lính còi thanks all

## lính mới

]em tính toàn bị hụt lên  mong các sư phụ dạy dỗ thêm ạ thanks các anh chước 
giả sử em đang xài vime 10 B10 

trên driver em bật ON & 7ON 8ON thì mình tính theo NTN để ra dc thông số cài vào ạ
Đính kèm 4088

Đính kèm 4087

----------


## blueocean

Giả sử bác chọn 1600, thì lấy 1600 chia bước 10 ra số step 160 trên 1mm nhập vào mạch 3

----------


## lính mới

> Giả sử bác chọn 1600, thì lấy 1600 chia bước 10 ra số step trên 1mm nhập vào mạch 3


nv thì lấy số bao nhiêu anh

----------


## yentranbk

lấy 160 đó

----------


## lính mới

nhập NTN hả bác

----------


## lính mới

như hình trên em gat 7 8 On thì em lấy dãy số nào cộng cho dãy số nào ạ thanks các bác nhiều

----------


## solero

Phải đủ cả 5678 mới tính được.

Thấp nhất là 0ff-on-on-on.
 on-on-on-on không có trong bảng không biết có chạy được 200ppr không?

----------


## blueocean

Trên hình on on off off là 8000 thì bác phải nhập là 800 bác ợ. Nhưng máy bác làm cái gì mà để 8000 to thế.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đây đây các bác, em mới lụm bên kia, bản tính vi bước
http://www.ttnmech.com/p/tien-ich-ti...ing-mach3.html

----------


## thucongmynghe79

đây đây các bác, em mới lụm bên kia, bản tính vi bước
http://www.ttnmech.com/p/tien-ich-ti...ing-mach3.html
nhập vô lụm ngay

----------


## lính mới

> Trên hình on on off off là 8000 thì bác phải nhập là 800 bác ợ. Nhưng máy bác làm cái gì mà để 8000 to thế.


em muốn chạy mức nhỏ nhất ạ chuẩn sax nhất thì em lên gạt NTN ạ thanks mấy anh nhiều

----------


## thucongmynghe79

trên manual nó có mã đó bác,nhìn thấy 5678 off hoặc on đó, hình như thấp nhất 400 bật 5 off 567 on

----------


## blueocean

Chia micro step cũng cần chú ý mức hợp lý. Nhỏ quá thì độ chính xác kém, ồn; lớn quá thì step sẽ mất torque và tốc độ thấp. Thường người ta để micro step là 10 hay 16 tức là số 2000 hay 3200, micro step lớn hơn cũng ko có hiệu quả!

----------


## lính mới

> Chia micro step cũng cần chú ý mức hợp lý. Nhỏ quá thì độ chính xác kém, ồn; lớn quá thì step sẽ mất torque và tốc độ thấp. Thường người ta để micro step là 10 hay 16 tức là số 2000 hay 3200, micro step lớn hơn cũng ko có hiệu quả!


em đã bật 567 ON rồi giờ tính NTN các ANH

----------


## thucongmynghe79

, tính fif nữa bác,tra bản tính trên kia kìa, lưu ý chuyển động thẳng nhé

----------


## lính mới

> , tính fif nữa bác,tra bản tính trên kia kìa, lưu ý chuyển động thẳng nhé


giờ em gạt 567 ON rồi em đang áp dụng cho trục Z vit me B10 bác ak giờ tính ra là bao nhiêu ạ nhờ bác tính dùm em với ạ

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thông thường theo mình nhờ các cao thủ trên đây chỉ dẩn, thì trục Z bác set 400 quá thấp. chậm,mà đâu biết bác chạy cái gì sao mà nói, em cũng đang test nhiều cấp đây, hiện tại để 320 thấy êm lắm, chủ yếu chạy gỗ

----------


## lính mới

> thông thường theo mình nhờ các cao thủ trên đây chỉ dẩn, thì trục Z bác set 400 quá thấp. chậm,mà đâu biết bác chạy cái gì sao mà nói, em cũng đang test nhiều cấp đây, hiện tại để 320 thấy êm lắm, chủ yếu chạy gỗ


em chỉ làm mấy thứ đồ chơi khắc chữ lên em cần trục Z xuống bước phải chuẩn mà em tính đi tính lại cho xuống -10 thì trục Z nó xuống dc 0.7mm thôi ạ

----------


## thucongmynghe79

trời ạ, cái đó bác làm và xuất dao trong phần mềm vẽ chứ, đâu liên quan gì tới set microtep nhỉ,còn chuẩn hay ko do con máy bác nó có chuẩn ko đã, vụ bác hỏi trên kia chỉ là cấp xung, chỉnh độ dịch chuyển , mà cái đó liên quan phần cứng của bác nữa, em bị rồi, để xung cao, bước lớn máy nhảy như ngựa, lắc như lắc vòng ý.hic

----------


## lính mới

> trời ạ, cái đó bác làm và xuất dao trong phần mềm vẽ chứ, đâu liên quan gì tới set microtep nhỉ,còn chuẩn hay ko do con máy bác nó có chuẩn ko đã, vụ bác hỏi trên kia chỉ là cấp xung, chỉnh độ dịch chuyển , mà cái đó liên quan phần cứng của bác nữa, em bị rồi, để xung cao, bước lớn máy nhảy như ngựa, lắc như lắc vòng ý.hic


bác ơi vào sem dùm em cái loay hoay mãi mà ko làm dc việc ạ đây là TeamViewer  em mở sẵn  rồi bác vào chỉnh giúp em cái ạ thanks all cả nhà 

ID:904 101 809

pass: 9784

----------


## thucongmynghe79

???? TeamViewer ????

----------


## lính mới

> ???? TeamViewer ????


 
id:904 101 809  pass 9784

----------


## thucongmynghe79

có hình ảnh thì up lên đi bác cho cái số gì chả hiểu

----------


## solero

Hic may quá. Phê rượu hướng dẫn newbie may mà không có khói.

Hoá ra là nhầm sw on vớ off

----------


## solero

> ???? TeamViewer ????


Già rồi không biết thì dựa cột mà ghe đừng hỏi những câu ngây ngô vậy...

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Già rồi không biết thì dựa cột mà ghe đừng hỏi những câu ngây ngô vậy...


thì ko biết mới hỏi chứ bác, các bác thông thái quá mà , hix,goog ra ngay nhưng ko rành rọt vụ điều chỉnh từ xa nên thôi đấy bác

----------


## cuong

-rồi bác thucong cũng lên trình thôi, xua em có lợi thế là biết vi tính chút đỉnh

----------


## ahdvip

Để em, nếu còn mở thì 1 phút 30 giây là xong. (mới nhậu về phê phê, kaka)

----------


## ahdvip

trời tưởng chưa xong em bay vào, ai ngờ viết bài úp 1 cái thấy mấy anh giải quyết mất tiêu

----------


## solero

> thì ko biết mới hỏi chứ bác, các bác thông thái quá mà , hix,goog ra ngay nhưng ko rành rọt vụ điều chỉnh từ xa nên thôi đấy bác


Ha ha con của bác còn lo chưa xong. May mà không giúp bác ấy không lại...

----------

